# 2016 MWST as I see it



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Since I tend to forget the little things, I thought I would try to keep you updated on how things are going at this years MWST. That is if I remember???????? GrayWolf arrived on Wed. 7-20, so MJ and his son Anakin, GrayWolf, my Godson Conor and his friend Jeramiah got the tents, tables, the post for the huge backdrop ready for when it arrives. A special thanks to Nathan from Simple Shot for providing the backstop. I would like to take this time to thank Jodi and MJ for making this tournament possible. The other person I would like to thank is Todd (GrayWolf), which by the way was the 2015 MWST overall winner. I have a ton of respect for Todd, he is one amazing gentleman. I'm sure Jodi and MJ would agree, without Todd this tournament would be very difficult to run as smoothly as it does. He provides the tents, tables, many of the targets, and handles the brackets. Todd contributes not only material things, but his willingness to help others anyway he can is over the top. I am proud to sayI am glad to call him a true friend. Last but not least I can't wait to meet everyone. If it wasn't for all of you who attend this tournament it wouldn't be possible. The preceding was not endorsed by anyone but me???????????????????? if they give me any trouble, I will tell them I don't remember posting it. Oh!!!! just for the record, if you hear GrayWolf and I bickering, it's because one of us is not right ???????????????? I will leave it up to you to decide which one it is. It won't take you long either (-:


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Todd is a great guy.  Generous beyond a fault  Lots of work required by many to put on a tournament.  Hope you all have a great time


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Can-Opener said:


> Todd is a great guy.  Generous beyond a fault  Lots of work required by many to put on a tournament.  Hope you all have a great time


Yes indeed Todd is top shelf all the way. Wish it was tomorrow already. Work is hard when you've got play on the brain


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

Antici

pay

ay

ay

ay

ay

shun

Hopefully the weather cooperates.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Todd and MJ got most of the targets ready, so I being the most qualified for Supervisor decided I would take an extra long lunch hour. By the time they realize I'm not coming back it will be quitting time anyway. I'm not one for starting rumors but on my way out I noticed a familiar looking blue car at the entrance of the slingshot site. I can't say for sure, but this familiar looking gentleman might have been checking to see if all the work was finished before entering the slingshot site. If it's the gentleman I think it is he would make a great Supervisor assistant. This gentleman looked an awful lot like Randy (just an old kid), but I can't say that for sure.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Man. I hope you guys have a blast!!!!! Don't forget to video for us less fortunates.LOL!!!!!


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Have fun.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

The 2016 MWST is finally here!!!!!!!! This tournament started out great a few years ago, and has gotten better every year.. I will be forever grateful to Jodi, MJ, Todd (GrayWolf) and countless others who make these tournaments possible. If I take one thing out of the past few years, it would be the friendships that are made in such a short period of time.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks bigdh2000, wish everyone could make at least one slingshot tournament, regardless where it is held.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Sounds like a great bunch Mr. Tag. You don't know how bad that I wanted to be there with you all. Have a great time and try to stay cool!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

First of all, those of you that could not attend the 2016 MWST, we want you to know you were truly missed. To me each year gets better, without taking away anything away from the previous year. In my opinion what makes this years tournament stand out over all the other tournaments is, there is several families attending. These young people are amazing, very respectable, and tons of fun. The winner of the PFS tournament was a well deserving participant. That's all I'm saying for now, I'm sure the winners will be listed later. As always it was great to see old friends and meet new friends. We will have pictures in the near future.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I can't believe I'm saying this, but after all was said and done the PFS event was a great time. At least we all left with our fingers in the same condition we started with. There was several of us that went to the shooting line kicking and screaming, but somehow we made it. I thought MJ had lost it when he said there was going to be a PFS event I can tell you one thing for sure, if I stayed up as late as I did last night and had to go to work, it would be sick day, for me. But to go shoot slingshots, I'm there. I think I just come up with an alarm clock idea. It go something like this, (slingshot tournament starts in 5 minutes) I'm sure I will have some fun things to tell you later, after all GrayWolf is there. If you can't have fun just being around and listening to some of the things he says, and does. I mean this in s good way, GrayWolf is just not right we wouldn't want him any other way


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

How do you spell HOT the temperature felt like 101 degrees. Despite the miserable heat, I feel like everyone had a great time. Todd and MJ came up with some really fun competitions again this year. Gregg(Grandpagrumpy) was my partner. He is as good as they come as far as I'm concerned. I'm not trying to rub it in, but this year was the absolute best ever. I would like to take this time to thank everyone for making our Godson Conor and his younger brother Jonas feel right at home.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Today is a bittersweet day for me, it's the last day of the 2016 MWST, but it is also one of the best The Dennis the.Menace event is hilarious to watch. These 3 days is one of the very few times a year I totally block out all the sadness of this politically correct world. Political Correct My A#%. Slingshot shooters are the most awesome people I know. Always willing to help teach others, all for just the asking. It's amazing how multi talented these people are.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

The 2016 MWST was 100% pure fun!!!!!!!! I will post pictures as soon as we get them sorted.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Tag said:


> The 2016 MWST was 100% pure fun!!!!!!!! I will post pictures as soon as we get them sorted.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Lol that's a. good one Imperial!!!!!! This MWST as I said before was bittersweet for me. 3 years ago as I remember I joined this Forum for selfish reasons. My reason was to meet MJ to teach me his to shoot a slingshot. When he told me he was thinking of having a slingshot tournament and that hopefully people would come from from miles away to shoot. After he figured out that I wasn't going to leave him alone, he let hang around. It's been quite an experience watching these tournaments come together. I hope MJ and Jodi realize how much we all appreciate all of their hard work. It was an honor meeting all of you fantastic people.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Whoops!!!!! I forgot, MJ told the us at the awards ceremony today this was to be the last tournament at its current location.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Great thread Tag. Genuine. Chock full of brotherhood and glee. I've welled-up several times reading it...

Now, who won the dang thing? anic:


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

Aight....Only a three hour drive for me....I guess I am the first home....

No one saw the tears, right???? Thank you all for accepting junior players like me.....((Re-reading the post....No tears....Yah....None))

Thank you M.J. and Jodi AND Family extraordinaire.....Hosts extraordinaire. ((Next time Jodi, just put out a force field where you don't want people to stand))

And....

Apologies to anyone I may have offended, in any way. I walked by the board multiple times and was CERTAIN I had placed dead last....And will submit formal video apologies if needed....I am really stressing about that part.....

AND....

Thank you all

Darn, who to thank first.....

M.J., Jodi, Obviously. ((Jodi, sorry for goofing your 270 degree vision there))

Tom for running commentary. ((and for bringing Connor!!! He's awesome!! Thank his dad for letting him come...))

Greywolf for teaching me what TWEAK the pouch meant. And for letting me see the THREE gun cases chock full of slings!!!!!)

Dick for teaching how to tie a pouch.

Connor for keeping the dream alive and being a fantastic shooter.

Matt for making me part of a team. ((Not only did your daughter teach me how I should have stored my glasses so I didn't lose them in the grass, she also tried to trick me into going through a portal first....I quickly, and staunchly reminded her "Ladies first". I hope she remembers that...You are a fab dad man!!!!))

Bill Hays for multiple reasons!

I could go on if I had written all your names down, Ray, Danny, Hank....About to fall asleep....

Must say, I learned a LOT.....

I have A LOT to learn.

That was the most fun I have had in a long time!

I will take my profile picture down soon (since it was acquired off the prize table by the FANTASTIC Bill Hays! Watching him shoot is a university study of it's own...Gummy bands???? What.....You got no humidity ? Oh....Yeah....Texas....none....)


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

It's a conspiracy I tell ya! :zipped: I'm feeling faint...


----------



## Mr. P (Feb 1, 2015)

Spoiler Alert: I, Mr. P, won!

Well, Maybe not the competition, but won at having a great time! It was a HOT one for sure, but all the COOL people (everyone) made it memorable.

I certainly appreciate the effort, time, SWEAT, Sweat, blood and tears that are put into it. This event is no easy undertaking. Many preparations; families and individuals traveling soo many miles, having a place to camp, use the restroom, sit in the shade. place to eat (great food included), plenty of space for the kids to get dirty and run around, parking, on and on.

If I wasn't so exhausted from a great weekend I would post more. Definitely will later. Wonderful time :wave:

Mr. P


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

One of the things that impressed me the most about this MWST was how well the kids behaved. It was so hot, and to catch a breeze was almost impossible. I hope all you parents realize (I'm sure you do) how fortunate you are to have such smart, well mannered children. I commend the children for raising such amazing parents. Just a reminder to all the kids, Be patient with your parents, sometimes they get caught up in the adult world and forget what is really important in life.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Does anyone know if the pictures we took can be transferred from one card to another? We are going to a couple different camera shops this weekend to see what can be done as far as transferring the pictures as economically as possible. We want to share the pictures while the tournament is still fresh in our minds. Although I'm not sure those of us that were fortunate enough to attend the MWST will ever forget what an incredible it was.


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Tag said:


> Does anyone know if the pictures we took can be transferred from one card to another? We are going to a couple different camera shops this weekend to see what can be done as far as transferring the pictures as economically as possible. We want to share the pictures while the tournament is still fresh in our minds. Although I'm not sure those of us that were fortunate enough to attend the MWST will ever forget what an incredible it was.


Use one of these that has all the card slots and shapes to upload it onto a computer.

http://www.walmart.com/browse/electronics/memory-card-readers/3944_133277_132913_116797


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thank you bgdh2000, we appreciate your help.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I promise to stop telling what everyone who has attended the MWST already knows, but I believe MJ and Jodi set out to put the best slingshot tournament on they possibly could, when they started the MWST. I don't think even Jodi, MJ and Todd could ever imagine what an impact their tournament would have on us that we're fortunate to attend. I wouldn't trade this experience for nothing!!!!! Thanks again MJ and Jodi. A special thanks to Todd (GrayWolf) for all he contributed and his friendship. I told my wife on the way home, my standards must be lower than they use to be Knowing this was the last MWST, I had a tough time telling Todd goodby Sunday. Although when my wife asked if I would like to go out and eat before we went home it did ease the pain


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Why is it the last MWST ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I can't say for sure, but I will say what ever the reason it wasn't an easy one to make.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I am going to let Conor thank Greg ( Grandpa Grumpy) when he gets back from vacation. Meanwhile, I can't wait any longer, I have to post a picture of the slingshot that Greg gave Conor. Conor had to leave early, so I get to surprise him. Greg done a beautiful job crafting this natural. I believe Gregg said it was black walnut.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice shooter! Great for airial targets. Looks quite comfortable to hold. That's a dandy!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Well by now I hope everyone is home safe and rested from this past weekend.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

It was great.... and TAG got me a little at the end there... You know what I'm talking about Tom... buy us "lunch".... I didn't check the inside of the bills you handed me... that was a little more than over-the-top generous..

Now I owe you!

Expect something cool as soon as we get everything settled here after the trip


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Tag said:


> I am going to let Conor thank Greg ( Grandpa Grumpy) when he gets back from vacation. Meanwhile, I can't wait any longer, I have to post a picture of the slingshot that Greg gave Conor. Conor had to leave early, so I get to surprise him. Greg done a beautiful job crafting this natural. I believe Gregg said it was black walnut.


Whoa!!
Awesome!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Cjw said:


> Why is it the last MWST ?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


With any luck it won't be, it's just the last one I'll be hosting.
I would love to work with someone who wants to secure a suitable venue to continue the tournament. I think the format is second to none anywhere in the world.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

During the tournament I got to thinking how fortunate I was to be in the company of such awesome people. Sometimes I wish this sport would grow a little faster, but then I realize it's better to progress just as it is. This forum is a very family oriented group of wonderful people. I felt veery much at ease bringing my Godson Conor and his brother Jonas Everyone made them feel very welcome, and offered them lots of helpful hints.


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

I agree! Y'all made even my pitiful introverted self feel welcome....((No one saw the tears when I got my prize?? Right??))

Connor shot like a champ!!!! I hope he keeps up the good work! Tell him to PM me (or you) if he needs help with the leather or tools. I see him carrying this sport a long way. I mentioned him to my younger son to hopefully spark his interest....We shall see!!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks toolshed


----------



## spacepilot (Jul 13, 2016)

Tag said:


> I am going to let Conor thank Greg ( Grandpa Grumpy) when he gets back from vacation. Meanwhile, I can't wait any longer, I have to post a picture of the slingshot that Greg gave Conor. Conor had to leave early, so I get to surprise him. Greg done a beautiful job crafting this natural. I believe Gregg said it was black walnut.


Tag, Conor shot so well in the tournament! You must be really proud! The slingshot is a real beauty!

And I agree with you, the kids at the MWST were the best I've met. I hope my little one will grow up like them.


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

spacepilot said:


> Tag said:
> 
> 
> > I hope my little one will grow up like them.


Ning, when they give you a slingshot as a father's day present....That is already speaking volumes.

My father's day present was the camera I was able to take pictures of you wonderful people with. That speaks volumes as well.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

The heat was intense to say the least!!!!!!!!!!! We were fortunate to have some very special young people that ran a delivery service. They would take orders for water , Gatorade, and pop. Ok!!!!!! I did order two chocolate cookies I tried to thank each and every one who participated in helping us older folks keep hydrated. I can't say enough of how well behaved all the young people were.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

One gentleman that comes to mind is Dick Riley, when I look back on the last three years of the MWST. The first time I had the pleasure of meeting Dick Riley he was showing me his band tying jigs he made. He had made 2 different styles, both worked extremely well. He then ask me if I would like to have one, naturally I said yes. When he ask which one I would like, I explained I didn't know the difference. He then reached around and handed me both styles. Since I don't make anything related to slingshots, I've felt like I should have paid for them, but if you know Dick Riley I knew all I had to do was thank him. He is very quick witted (in a good way) always makes everyone around him feel welcome.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

One person that some us know from the first two MWST was unable to make the 2016 MWST. The one and only (thank goodness) Mike AKA Beanflip. Between him and Todd (GrayWolf ) what one didn't think of the other one would. His enthusiasm for the sport of slingshots is contagious. Regardless of what the future folds for slingshots, I hope I am able to stay in touch with all of you on this Forum. Mike was truly missed at this years MWST.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

The next gentleman and his family have contributed greatly to the MWST. Bill and Daranda have contributed so much to the sport of slingshots, I don't know where to start. Bill attended all three MWST, bringing his family this year. One of the first things that come to mind is, Bills instructional videos. I don't know of anyone that hasn't learned something from his videos. Bill and Darands generosity is second to none. Every year he placed several slingshots on a table to be distributed freely among everyone at the tournament. I personally can't ever thank the Hays enough for all they have done for me.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nathan was unable to attend, but graciously sent the large white backdrop to use in the tournament. Last year Nathan brought a fine gentleman named Andy with him. Andy is one of those guys, that when you meet him you feel like you've known him forever. Nathan is another one who contributes a lot to this sport.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Another family that was missed, was Ghost and his family. Last year they stopped by the tournament while they were on vacation. When you first meet them, it seems like you've known them forever. As I remember Ghost and his Son did shoot in the can race. Best wishes to ghost and his family


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm sure we all know that one person that no matter what they do they seem to rise to the top almost immediately. There are several like that in this Forum, I'm talking MULTI TALENTED individuals. The gentleman I'm referring to was not able to attend this years tournament. TreeFork (Marty) has an amazing talent at shooting accuracy. If you haven't seen his YouTube videos, I guarantee you won't be disappointed. I'm sorry I can't recall his YouTube site. I told you at the beginning of this post I can't remember, "What was I referring to)


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

A huge thank you to Joyce (Jodi's Mother) for providing a beautiful setting for the shooing range, and the new ceiling fans in the garage. I know I'm forgetting something, (see I told you) I hope Joyce realizes how much we all appreciate her hospitality. Where to start thanking Dinah (MJ' Mother). She provided food, helped keep score, and most importantly kept watch over head of security. For those of you that don't know Brandon, he is Jodi and Mj's 5 year old Son. Brandon did a magnificent job keeping the MWST safe from whatever came along. In fact he was so good at staying undercover, most people never knew he was chief of security.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

If you've ever met Toolshed, you will know what I mean when I say he is one fine gentleman. He is one of those guys if he had it and you needed it was yours. He showed Conor and I an easier way to tie bands, while offering any band set he had. It's guys like Toolshed that make this Forum the best.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Mr.P and his family are 100% pure fun to be around. I know I dwell too much on how respectable, well mannered all the young adults were at the MWST, but that's the way I see it. One thing I admire most is the passion and dedication to helping his students be the best they can be. I have several friends that are teachers, and it doesn't sound like an easy job to me. I didn't mean to get off track, but sometimes an Atta Boy is shows people do care. Thanks for a great time Mr. P and family


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I promise to get some pictures up soon, having some trouble transferring from one IPad.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Tag said:


> Another family that was missed, was Ghost and his family. Last year they stopped by the tournament while they were on vacation. When you first meet them, it seems like you've known them forever. As I remember Ghost and his Son did shoot in the can race. Best wishes to ghost and his family


yeah we all were missing the shoot


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

Tag said:


> If you've ever met Toolshed, you will know what I mean when I say he is one fine gentleman. He is one of those guys if he had it and you needed it was yours. He showed Conor and I an easier way to tie bands, while offering any band set he had. It's guys like Toolshed that make this Forum the best.


Thanks Tom! It was a pleasure. I made sure Connor got away with some extra goodies. He shot like a champ and will hopefully carry this sport forward to his generation!!


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> Tag said:
> 
> 
> > Another family that was missed, was Ghost and his family. Last year they stopped by the tournament while they were on vacation. When you first meet them, it seems like you've known them forever. As I remember Ghost and his Son did shoot in the can race. Best wishes to ghost and his family
> ...


Can't like this.

Ghost was one of the brothers I really wanted to meet. To see how the whip I traded him was doing....Those things need constant upkeep....

I had also brought some braided slings to give him....3 and 4 strand....

Next time my friend! We will meet some day and you teach me how to take some frawgs....


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I had the privilege of meeting a Father and his two amazing daughters at the tournament. I've thought of several different ways to tell how amazingly well mannered, respectable and just 100% pure fun these two girls are without being repetitious from my other post. Matt (You'llShootYourEyeOut) and his wife are very fortunate to have their two girls in their lives. For those of us that can remember a show called "Kids Say The Darndest Things" with Art Linkletter, these two would have had the audience in stitches from laughing. My wife and I never had any children, and I can safely say after 44 years of marriage we are never going to. My wife and I truly enjoyed all of the kids, and their enthusiasm. To all of you parents congrats on raising as fine of families I've ever been around.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

We finally got the pictures ready to show. Here is the set up crew in action. (-:

View attachment 118497


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

These two work cheap!!!!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

This years set up went very well, but very hot!


----------



## Mr. P (Feb 1, 2015)

Tag said:


> Mr.P and his family are 100% pure fun to be around. I know I dwell too much on how respectable, well mannered all the young adults were at the MWST, but that's the way I see it. One thing I admire most is the passion and dedication to helping his students be the best they can be. I have several friends that are teachers, and it doesn't sound like an easy job to me. I didn't mean to get off track, but sometimes an Atta Boy is shows people do care. Thanks for a great time Mr. P and family


Tag, it's not slingshots that make me want to come. Even though they are fun, it's the people like you that make the event a good memory that lasts. Thanks for being such a polite fellow. Hoping something can get pulled together for next year!


----------



## Mr. P (Feb 1, 2015)

Looking at those pictures makes me very sad for Todd. I'm not sure how he was able to work through the severe moonburn on his legs. Sorry, Todd ????


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Our special securtiy crew, Anakin, Brandon, and Pete.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Still setting up and a little practice.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Working on Club House.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Set up is beginning to be more fun (-:


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Great great great pictures!!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks MJ, we will get some more out today


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Wecoming old friends and new friends to regrister.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Tom, thanks for all the pics...they are awesome!!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

This part of the MWST is right at the top of my favorite things if not the absolute number one. As I tell people about the MWST sometimes I get an "ARE YOU KIDDING ME" !!!!!!!!! ( popular phrase from chief of security BRANDON) the respect, sportsmanship, and willing to help others is absolutely remarkable. I personally know of no other sporting event where it doesn't matter at what level you shoot,everyone is treated the same. What ever the future holds for this sport, I hope its always a family oriented event.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Kids at play, some a little older!!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Gear ready to practice.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

While we practice the kids get a business started. :woot:


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Games begin.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Long Distence Event (cont.)


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Long Distence for the shooters & the kids with our drinks.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Long Distence 2


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Long Distance Long Distance (WOW)


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

More


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Did I say more Long Distance


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

What!! Break


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

The Main Event


----------



## spacepilot (Jul 13, 2016)

Tag, you did a great job taking those pictures! Keep them coming!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Wow! That was fun! Thanks for all the pics


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

thanks for the compliments, they mean a lot. I have to give most of the credit to my wife, she took the majority of the pictures. She really had a great time this year, while she took pictures the young girls made sure she had water and snacks I felt like this wS the absolute best ever MWST!!!!!!!! We have more pictures to post, our old computer is being a pain in the ole KESTER


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

Thanks for preserving the memories. And thanks for posting the DERPIEST picture I think has ever been taken of me....BAHAHAHA

Tom, give your wife a big hug and many thanks from us!


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Yes Tag and thanks to your wife for filming it all


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Great pictures. Enjoyed seeing everyone having fun.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

The Main Event cont.and starting the Rock Event


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Rocks, Rocks and more Rocks


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Did you say Rocks!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

More


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Here we go again


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Here's more


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Speed Event started on the previous pictures


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

More Speed


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm probably the only one that did not know you can make the picture full screen by touching the picture The pictures this year are unlike any of the previous years, not necessarily better, just different. If I had to pick my favorite pictures it would be any of them with the kids.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

To fully appreciate the pictures you just had to be there. It was hotter than %#^**# but still you could not have scripted a better time. I know I've said this before but, the kids (young) were absolutely perfect . I pointed out young kids so that you didn't get them mixed up with characters like "Just An Old Kid"


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Here's more Speed shooting


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Speed shoot & notice picture #5, Dick already has the Gold Metal !


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Sorry Dick the Gold Metal didn't help!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

A little more practice before the Fun Event


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

The funniest Fun Event ever


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Fun Event


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Games are over and Awards being handed out. What a great weekend, even with the heat. (-:


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Awards -


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Awards


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Group pictures & couple of club house crowd


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

My wonderful wife just finished posting the last of the 2016 MWST pictures. I hope you all enjoy these pictures as much as we do. In my opinion the kids stole the show this year. If the picture of a little girl eating a chocolate donut doesn't make you smile???????????????????????? I hope someday we will have have a chance to meet again. Best Wishes. Tom and Teresa


----------



## Mr. P (Feb 1, 2015)

Awesome, Tag! Thanks a bunch for posting these!


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Enjoyed this thread thoroughly, Tag. Thanks.


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

Thanks for bring back a LOT of smiles! That was about the most fun I've had in a long time. Spending time with some of the most awesome people, characters, cut-ups, and just genuinely NICE all around folks.

I concur with TAG, the kids were fantastic, which also shows a LOT about the parental units that raised them. I had a tent pitched near YoullShootYerEyeOut and the gentleness and respect he showed to his two girls was just overwhelming. Bill and Daranda Hays children also raised their parents very well and were super respectful.

Connor was also very well behaved (much better than myself I admit).

What a fantastic group of people to be associated with!


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Toolshed said:


> Thanks for bring back a LOT of smiles! That was about the most fun I've had in a long time. Spending time with some of the most awesome people, characters, cut-ups, and just genuinely NICE all around folks.
> 
> I concur with TAG, the kids were fantastic, which also shows a LOT about the parental units that raised them. I had a tent pitched near YoullShootYerEyeOut and the gentleness and respect he showed to his two girls was just overwhelming. Bill and Daranda Hays children also raised their parents very well and were super respectful.
> 
> ...


There are no people like slingshot people, for sure


----------

